# can goats have asthma?



## shawneesas (Dec 1, 2013)

We have a 2 year old alpine doe who is sorta wheezing. She has worms, and was aneimic when she was younger, so is really small. she has been doing this wheez-cough thing, normally when she runs, but sometimes just randomly. she has been doing this since we got her, then it stopped, and now its starting again. the vet said not to worry about it, but that was six months ago. what is going on?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Has she been tested for mycoplasma? Have you tried Benadryl in case it is allergies?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

It could be lung damage due to improperly treated pneumonia. Does the wheezing/coughing coincide with cold temps?


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

Lung worm?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## shawneesas (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry its been so long, hoping someone will respond again  Don't think it's mycoplasma, no fever or limping or anything. I don't know if she has ever had pneumonia (she was passed around a bit before we got her, no real records) it's not really cold related. she was doing it then it was -25, and she is doing it when its 80 out. What are the symptoms of lung worm? Would the vet have mentioned it?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

We have a doe like that. We were told it could be scar tissue from the pneumonia she had months before we got her. She does it more in hot, humid weather and sometimes if they hay is dusty. She coughs when she eats as if she is eating too fast and the food gets stuck. I never thought to try benydrl for her. I figured it may be like when some horses get coughing from humid weather and dusty hay/straw etc.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

shawneesas said:


> Sorry its been so long, hoping someone will respond again  Don't think it's mycoplasma, no fever or limping or anything. I don't know if she has ever had pneumonia (she was passed around a bit before we got her, no real records) it's not really cold related. she was doing it then it was -25, and she is doing it when its 80 out. What are the symptoms of lung worm? Would the vet have mentioned it?


There is a home test on here somewhere to check for lung worms. If memory serves - gather a few nanny berries, put them in a square of cheese cloth/gauze, twist the pouch closed, and place in water overnight. If there are lung worms present they will float.

Information about and symptoms of lung worms:

http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/res...infection/overview_of_lungworm_infection.html

ETA: When she is wheezing does she have her mouth open and she is either panting or her sides are heaving?


----------



## shawneesas (Dec 1, 2013)

for some reason I can't qoute any one.... Msscamp- She does open her mouth a little, it looks like she is going to maaa (baaa?), but then a wheezy cough comes out. Its not panting, and we haven't noticed her sides doing anything, but we will look next time. I forgot to mention, sometimes she does it if any thing pulls on her coller, but most of the time its random


----------

